# How many lumens can a Cree XML T6 LED bulb produce?



## beaming (Apr 30, 2016)

Howdy folks!

N00b here. I understand that lumens aren't a great way to shop for flashlights, but I'm wondering if I can weed out some of the worst ones by determining if they claim to have a produce more lumens than their equipment is capable of.

For example, I have a flashlight here that has a Cree XML T6 and takes a 18650 3.7v 2200mAh rechargeable. The manufacturer claimed a 2000 lumen. Eyeballing it, looks more like my 800 lumen that is stashed to look in the closet for lost stuff. Pocket sized.

There is a data sheet for this bulb here....I am afraid that it is over my head. Can anyone translate?

Thanks for the halp.


----------



## Tre_Asay (Apr 30, 2016)

Looks like a max of 1040 lumens based on cree's website. http://www.cree.com/LED-Components-and-Modules/Products/XLamp/Discrete-Directional/XLamp-XML

Often times cheap flashlights are way under spec. I wouldn't be supprised if the output was a max of >300 lumens and a fake Cree LED.
It is one of the reasons I am trying to stick with flashlights made in America.


----------



## TexLite (May 2, 2016)

Tre_Asay said:


> Looks like a max of 1040 lumens based on cree's website. http://www.cree.com/LED-Components-and-Modules/Products/XLamp/Discrete-Directional/XLamp-XML
> 
> Often times cheap flashlights are way under spec. I wouldn't be supprised if the output was a max of >300 lumens and a fake Cree LED.
> It is one of the reasons I am trying to stick with flashlights made in America.



I completely agree with the first part, and counterfeit LED's are very prevalent now, however, you're not even guaranteed to get reliable data from some U.S. based light manufacturers. There's a thread running right now on TOF of a U.S. based seller/manufacturer who's claims are wildly inaccurate. The guys tried shilling his crap here, DM or Norm locked two different threads for the same practice.

However, if you stick with Reputable Manufacturers and Distributors, regardless of location, you not likely to end up with any fakes. Google is you friend, customer reviews are Not. The guy I mentioned earlier has about 100 positive reviews on his site.

-Michael


----------



## mattheww50 (May 2, 2016)

Unless you are using an IMR battery, the upper limit on an XML-T6 is something around 900 lumens. Your typical ICR 18650 is only good for about 3.5 amps, so you have something on the order of 11 watts to work with, and on XM-T6 that translates to only about 900 lumens after driver losses. The original Sunwayman V60C with a T6 is only good for about 725 lumens with 3 x 18650 to power it. Later versions with the XML2-U2 are good for 909 lumens. However the 909 Lumen versions are almost impossible to find. I finally had Vinh upgrade mine to an XML2-U3 which should be close to 1000 lumens.


----------



## Tre_Asay (May 3, 2016)

Yes, it is sad to know that there are people everywhere overselling cheap products.
When I say made in America I am usually talking about companies that have something new or unique to offer. I am well past the point of wanting to use "normal" flashlights and I am probably not going to spend less than $100 on a flashlight for myself unless I feel my edc might get taken or lost.
I can usually smell a rip off by the way they present their product (wildly inaccurate claims, science and logic lacking, the reveiws are clearly just adverts that have nothing bad to say etc)


----------

